# African Dwarf Frog s eyes



## breakfastatme (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I just added two more ADF to my tank. One has a white dot in the center of both eyes. He looks nice and healthy otherwise and is able to find food( i feed my ADF in a dish in the tank). Is he blind? Should I do something for him or is he blind and as long as he is eating and able to get to the surface to breathe he is ok?

Thank you!
Tiff:fish9:


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

are his eyes flat in his head or do they bubble out? what color is his skin?


----------



## breakfastatme (Jan 7, 2011)

It is gone now. I just looked at all of them again to make sure. But they all look exactly the same their eyes are flat against their head and so were his when he had the white dots. They are all brownish green with black specks.

Thank you!!


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

do you use salt in your aquarium? i've heard they can be sensitive to salt.


----------

